# They're Here!!!



## shroominator (Mar 12, 2013)

Found my first batch of grays this morning. Hickory, North Carolina. It's only going to get better!


----------



## Bambi St.John (Apr 11, 2019)

shroominator said:


> Found my first batch of grays this morning. Hickory, North Carolina. It's only going to get better!


New to hickory and this is my first year looking. Where abouts in hickory should I be looking. Tried Baker's mountain and Glenn Hilton park so far with no luck.


----------



## souther18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Been looking in Davie county and having found any. Any suggestions?


----------

